# The Jussen brothers



## Nariette

A few weeks ago I went to a classical concert, by one of the four greatest orchestras in the Netherlands: the Residentie orchestra. That is not really the point why I am writing this, but their second piece was with a piano concerto, which doesn't happen that often.

I expected the pianist to be a man in his thirties, but he turned out to be a young man, 16 years old. He played amazing. I don't think I've ever seen anyone playing with so much ease, and emotion. It was stunning. In the break cd's were sold, and signed by him. Of course I used the chance, to thank him for the performance, and he turned out to be a really kind person.

After the performance I did some googling on him, and found out he actually is quite famous, especially with his brother(their names being Arthur(16 y.o.) and Lucas(19 y.o.) Jussen, Arthur was the one I saw performing, and the youngest). As young childeren, they played a lot, and started doing quatre-mains too. They have brought out two albums, the first one got platinum, the second one got gold. They have toured over the world together, and have met the queen a few times, and played for her too(Even got invited for her 75th birthday a few days ago). They also lived with Mari Joao Pires for a few months for lessons, and still meet her often. They don't get pushed by their parents or anything, they both just love playing.

So I was wondering, do any of you know them, how big is their international fame? If no one knows him, check them out, they are magnificent (and for the female members, they are good-looking too).


----------



## emiellucifuge

Yes I saw them a few years ago doing some 2-piani concerti. They were remarkable for their age. This was in Amsterdam mind you, so I am also locally biased.


----------



## Pugg

Nariette said:


> A few weeks ago I went to a classical concert, by one of the four greatest orchestras in the Netherlands: the Residentie orchestra. That is not really the point why I am writing this, but their second piece was with a piano concerto, which doesn't happen that often.
> 
> I expected the pianist to be a man in his thirties, but he turned out to be a young man, 16 years old. He played amazing. I don't think I've ever seen anyone playing with so much ease, and emotion. It was stunning. In the break cd's were sold, and signed by him. Of course I used the chance, to thank him for the performance, and he turned out to be a really kind person.
> 
> After the performance I did some googling on him, and found out he actually is quite famous, especially with his brother(their names being Arthur(16 y.o.) and Lucas(19 y.o.) Jussen, Arthur was the one I saw performing, and the youngest). As young childeren, they played a lot, and started doing quatre-mains too. They have brought out two albums, the first one got platinum, the second one got gold. They have toured over the world together, and have met the queen a few times, and played for her too(Even got invited for her 75th birthday a few days ago). They also lived with Mari Joao Pires for a few months for lessons, and still meet her often. They don't get pushed by their parents or anything, they both just love playing.
> 
> So I was wondering, do any of you know them, how big is their international fame? If no one knows him, check them out, they are magnificent (and for the female members, they are good-looking too).


Four years on, _almost superstars _and performing out in the world in all continents.


----------

